# Get a grip!



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

What do you have for grips? I never thought much about it until my grips loosened so much that they now twist pretty freely. Looking to pick up some Oury lock-ons.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I have oury lock ons, will check when I get home. Like the so far.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

Oury lock-ons.  I love them.  My old grips not only twisted all over the place, but I like my brake levers in-board of the grips a bit, the grips would always move inwards and screw up my hand position.

I got the Oury's last year, they're already starting to show some signs of wear, but I think they'll last a bit longer.  They're pretty big to fit my big hands and very soft and grippy.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think I have oury lock ons, will check when I get home. Like the so far.



I thought you had some ODI grips?  Oury uses the ODI lock-on system, but are not the same thing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought you had some ODI grips?  Oury uses the ODI lock-on system, but are not the same thing.



That could be them too, I think the end covers have 3 letters written in white. I think I mentioned what I have on the forum somewhere, who wants to search my posts to find it?

I'll confirm what I have when I get home.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That could be them too, I think the end covers have 3 letters written in white. I think I mentioned what I have on the forum somewhere, who wants to search my posts to find it?
> 
> I'll confirm what I have when I get home.



ODI Rouges:



o3jeff said:


> ...They are the ODI Rogues that I picked up at Country Sport going out of business sale for about $10...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> ODI Rouges:



Thanks, now I don't have to leave work early since I couldn't stand the suspense of not knowing.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, now I don't have to leave work early since I couldn't stand the suspense of not knowing.



LOL, you're welcome.


----------



## marcski (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a pair of lizard skins that screw down on the bar.  Work great...good feel.

http://www.lizardskins.com/products/?type=mountain&product_line=grips


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> What do you have for grips? I never thought much about it until my grips loosened so much that they now twist pretty freely. Looking to pick up some Oury lock-ons.



Did you order the Oury's? What else did you get to use up the shipping costs?


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did you order the Oury's? What else did you get to use up the shipping costs?



Yup and the 661 knee guards. I paid extra for shipping - 2 day - cuz I'm an impatient asshole. :lol:


----------



## big oz (Jun 8, 2009)

Specialized Rocca single bolt lock ons.  They are light and actually have a normal diameter.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 8, 2009)

WTB's.......the reds


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

big oz said:


> Specialized Rocca single bolt lock ons.  They are light and actually have a normal diameter.



I like the larger diameter of the Oruy's.  Normal sized grips always seem too small to me.


----------



## big oz (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't fault anybody for riding Oury grips....they are probably on every other bike out there.  I tried em once and found them way too soft and narrow.  But to each his own.


----------



## JD (Jun 8, 2009)

Lock ons are the way to go.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

So, how are you liking the new grips Greg?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 17, 2009)

I need to start looking for some grips.  I notice my right grip was spinning a bit last night.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So, how are you liking the new grips Greg?



Love the Ourys. The extra girth ( :blink: ) took a bit of getting used to though... :lol: It's great that they don't spin and they are really grippy.


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Love the Ourys. The extra girth ( :blink: ) took a bit of getting used to though... :lol: It's great that they don't spin and they are really grippy.




Hehe, he said "girth". 

(said in the voice of beavis w/butthead laughing in the background!).


----------

